# Suggestions for a solid x58 mobo



## oldduffer (Jan 26, 2010)

I am updating my home rig (getting the i7 920 or 930) and I would greatly appreciate any suggestions what mobo's work well with FreeBSD.  

Requirements:

1. SLI
2. can OC relatively easily
3. reliable vendor with good support policies.

I like EVGA boards but I am also looking at the newest ASUS offering (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131614) Should I be nervous about the PLX bridge (USB3 and SATA6 thingy)?.  

I am basically looking for experiences/comments on x58 boards and FreeBSD.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 26, 2010)

USB3 seams to be unsupported.
SATA6, what the heck is that? I know SATA2 {300m/s} and SATA3  {600m/s}
I'm not 100 sure, but seams on my mobo {GIGABYTE for my athlon2 x4 CPU} SATA3 was recognised, but I never test it, since I don't have so fast HDD's

USB3 doesn't seem to be recognised {Again I haven't really tested it, because I have no USB3 device}

Is sli supported on FreeBSD at all?


----------



## oldduffer (Jan 26, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> USB3 seams to be unsupported.
> SATA6, what the heck is that? I know SATA2 {300m/s} and SATA3  {600m/s}
> I'm not 100 sure, but seams on my mobo {GIGABYTE for my athlon2 x4 CPU} SATA3 was recognised, but I never test it, since I don't have so fast HDD's
> 
> ...



Hi KS...

Yes, SLI is supported (using the Nvidia driver of course).  I currently use it on both x86 and AMD64 platforms (2 260's).

Sorry for the confusion...yes...SATA rev. 3 is what I was referring to.  

Thanks for the response.


----------

